# Steak knives



## jflores (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anybody have a recommendation for a good set of steak knives? I've seen both serrated and non-serrated blades, and I'm not sure what's better. Wusthof looks to have a coupel choices, and I think Shun has one, but this is one area I really don't know where to start looking.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Steak knives aren't particularly important to spend a bunch on.

They're going to be treated horribly. They will have their edge dragged over glass and ceramic which is terribly dulling. So serrated is a good idea here as that will protect lots of the edge. The serrations will do lots of the work and won't dull quickly. However, serrated is often impossible to sharpen depending on the serration pattern so you might have to consider them as disposable/recyclable in some few years time.

And I dislike how serrations mutilate the meat.

In all honesty, the Victorinox/Forschner paring knife would do a good job and is inexpensive. Not bad looking but not hefty like most people like in a steak knife.

If you want something beautiful, I love the look of these but they're way too expensive for me:

A.G. Russell Knives | Steak Knives

So if you can't tell, I don't own anything I call a steak knife. Nothing I really like that I think is worth the price. For the most part a table knife will do the job if you're buying decent steaks.

Phil


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

I really don't like serrated knives, you get the impression of "sawing" the meat with them, making the meat seem tougher than it is. I only use my set for steak and sharpen them after each meal. I recently bought a set of 4 Laguiole steak knives from Williams-Sonoma. They are beautifully balanced and glide through the meat. I got them for $99 in a very nice presentation wooden box. A bargain IMO. Or a great gift to someone who'll appreciate them!:smiles:


----------



## dscheidt (Feb 27, 2008)

i got a set of Laguiole knives from TJ maxx for 12 bucks, in a wooden box. They're exactly the same sort as W-S flogs. They had no edge as purchased. I sharpened them, and then put a pretty oblique secondardy bevel on them, and they stay sharp for several uses.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice score!

BDL


----------



## htsjmtc (Nov 23, 2008)

Sometimes it's hard for me to choose which blades are better. And I'm still keeping trying, like the ceramic blades.
But all in all, I prefer the not-serrated. Serrated has an apperance of the saw. A saw is most used to saw logs, treess, wooden board, but never to meat, food. It seems too stupid to "saw" a piece of meat. Anyway steak is used comfortbly, not in a horrible situation like a saw. If serrated blades touch a piece of cake, or meat with bones, what will happen? 
I'd like non-serrated, for it is much more smoother in hand, and has a nice cut. So, I tried the ceramic knife with ceramic blade recently. And feels good.:lol:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Are you talking steak knives for the guest at the table? If it is, there are plenty of varieties around I prefer serrated large handled ,as it makes steak and everything else appear to cut easier, therefore the feel of a more tender piece of meat or chicken or veal or whatever.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

i got some LaGuiole steaknives from Marshalls or TJMaxx cant remember for 12$ too. They are serrated. 6 in a set with a block.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Murph! 
Great Buy I saw them fpr $49.95


----------

